# Autistic, Trans, and Fish. What Could Go Wrong?



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Been wanting to make a journal for a while now. Might as well start off with my journey to plants. I think I first got a tube of windelov and normal java fern, possibly when Shiva was still alive. When he passed (August 2013), I left the plants alone and the only thing in the 2.5 gallon tank for a few months. 

I think those plants were almost dead or had died off when I got Booney(November 2013). The next time I got more plants, I only got the normal java fern and I think it was when I have Ghost in my life. Sometime later with the mother plant surviving, I found a trident java fern on aquabid and look at the seller’s other listings. Bought the trident, windelov, and a lace water sprite. 

That brings it up today. I had killed the water sprite . The windelov java fern can still be seen in my tank, but barely any signs of the trident java fern. 

Sunday my finnex stingray came in and didn’t set it up till Tuesday when I bought a clear lid at work for $12. I need to continue to shift through my dirt before I tear the ten gallon apart again and rebuild it. I’m not sure if I need to redo the seams or not since I see thin strips had peeled up at the edges from the back left corner. Got my current ten gallon at the same time I got Ghost(July 2014). Once I have the tank set up and ready for plants, I’ll go to the nearby fish store(I believe a mom & pop one). 

Currently settle on getting dwarf sagittaria, red wendti crypt, jungle val, and one more try with java fern. On the store’s site, their plant list doesn’t have jungle val. Hopefully they do and won’t have to worry ordering online. They also say they carry aquaclear filters, so hopefully I’ll be able to pick that up too. The last time I checked a pet store saying the carry something, they didn’t.

I’m excited that all the pieces are finally coming together.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

We've all killed off plants lol


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The list of plants I've killed off, particularly in the last two months due to some kind of water problem, is astounding. Everyone kills plants including the easy, hardy ones. You'll eventually get things going and learn what plants you can and can't keep alive.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah my goldfish decided to eat a 25$ bunch of water lettuce, I've killed swords, crypts, hornwort( tried planting it in the gravel) my water sprite melted because our ac was out for 5 days and the tank over heated, dwarf hair grass, parrot feather, some of them just died in the tank x.x
Some how I killed off fairy moss and most of my red root floaters

I'm learning on plants I used to just have swords, water sprite and Java moss. I've kept a large batch of crypts alive ^^ 2 giant water lettuce are in a bucket outside until it gets cold im going to use it in my spawn tank I've actually kept my first Java fern alive by not trying to plant it in the gravel I just set a small rock in the center so it can root on its own


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been struggling with plants, in the beginning I didn't think about having a light on or anything for them. At the time I only turn the light on when I wanted to look at my little fishies. Started to turn them on more after doing some research trying to figure out why I'm failing. For a short period of time, used Tetra florapride liquid fertilizer, which is mostly iron and cause a bit algae issues when I used it. Got my finnex stingray on a timer, especially since its a stronger light. On the second round of plants, I think I've also bought an el Nino plant due my mom encouraged me to get it since it was on sale and try it. Only to realize after I got home, it isn't an aquarium plant.

The dirt I'm using







, before shifting







, rejected dirt







, and the shifted dirt that pass the mess strainer







. I think I have enough shifted for what I need. There's a lot of little twigs and a few rocks in this brand of dirt, but its also organic and intended use is for gardening. I wasn't sure if the dirt's with water retaining is safe or not. 

Today I fully tore down the 10 gallon, Ghost is in the 2.5 gallon. Tried cleaning the tank to make it look brand new with bar keepers friend and a vinegar water mixture.Help with the build up where I had the water line before, but didn't really help with the weird transparent ones on the front entire panel. As I was scrubbing it, noticed the seal's edges aren't that good and the bottom corners are a bit foggy. Which means I'll end up resealing it for my peace of mind in the end. 









Then while I was rising the tank, I accidentally chipped the front left corner :serious:.
























Now the question is do I even bother spend my time repairing it and reseal this tank. Or do I spend the $10-$15 on a new 10 gallon. Main concern is the chip, and it will be a weak point with a potential of a leak. I could get a new tank and try to repair this one and have it as a backup/emergency thank. My dad is not happy with that option and said I could use the little tanks as a backup tank. Mainly because he's worried where would I store the tank(and possibly try to fill it with fish later down the line). Also need to figure out if its the table or the floor is uneven.

Petsmart let me go yesterday, because I did an incorrect social interaction with a customer while working in pet care. It was how I tried to make my point of how the fish felt when someone is whacking the tank on purpose. I realized it when it was too late and damage was done. I don't blame them though. Guess retail is not for me, and probably wasn't meant to be. Now I only have to worry about one job, at an animal shelter.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That isn't that bad. If you're really worried get ahold of a metal or plastic corner guard ( or 2) and cut them to size and sand it. Use that to reinforce the corner (or both on the same side and use that as the back of the aquarium) you might have to totally reseal that corner anyway so aquarium sealant isn't that far fetched. It IS save able wth a little work and willingness


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've killed off everything from Anubias to Val. Make sure the plants you have are compatible with your light and water hardness!


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> I've killed off everything from Anubias to Val. Make sure the plants you have are compatible with your light and water hardness!



Reason why I got java ferns in the first place because they were a beginner plant and have low needs. My current lighting is a finnex stingray(used to be the ones that came with topfin's starter kit) and my GH: 15 drops/268.5ppm, KH: 10 drops/ 179ppm. Doesn't help my PH is 8.4 - 8.6.



MysticSky22301 said:


> That isn't that bad. If you're really worried get ahold of a metal or plastic corner guard ( or 2) and cut them to size and sand it. Use that to reinforce the corner (or both on the same side and use that as the back of the aquarium) you might have to totally reseal that corner anyway so aquarium sealant isn't that far fetched. It IS save able wth a little work and willingness


 Got another 10 gallon and set it up after wiping it down a few days ago. I want to save the chipped one and use it as a back up tank, but my dad is being a stick in the mud. He's worry that its a weak spot and eventually water with break through there. I'll try to get around him to repair the tank and get the metal/plastic corner guard to soothe his feathers. Probably might do that when I get my next paycheck.


The other day while doing a water change, I didn't pay attention when I was putting fresh water in. I got a whoosh of dirt came above the gravel. For a while afterwards, I was angry at myself for screwing up what I had accomplish so far at that point. 
Discovered that if I let my water age/sit for 24 hours before straining it, its more worth it than when it first comes out of the tap. Less gunk in my tank :grin2:.

Today after I went to my doctor appointment, I went to the mom & pop fish store. Turns out the store is divided into two, one side birds and one side fish. Confused me when I first enter the building on which door to go through. It blow me away when I enter the fish side, first thing I saw was a huge fancy tail goldfish near the door in a huge tank(I think it was a halfmoon one, not sure even though it had a price tag saying what it was). My brain took a while to process all the visual information. They even have some huge fish, bigger than the one goldfish! I think one or two was the size of a dinner plate. The tanks have plants and hard scape stuff in them as well, much nicer looking than the big chain pet stores. They even have a adult bearded dragon named Kala for sale. Haven't seen an adult one since sophomore year in high school.

Found the aquaclear filter quickly and it was the first thing I picked up. I noticed the siphons and look for a small one. Finally I've found one, the big chain stores mainly carry the big ones. Depending on how much cleaning I want to do or if I just want to do a water change, I'll flip between my DIY and the new siphon. I also grabbed a five pound bag of gravel that's small and roughly similar to the gravel I already have.
They keep their plants in two places, one a round rimless tank section off in different sections and some higher or lower, along with a overhead light. Found the dwarf sagittaria and the red wendti crypt in the same section there. The other spot is in another tank, neon tetras are house in there too. They didn't have jungle val, but have italian val and the java fern is big. Reminds me when I first got my trident and windelov java fern size. Asked the person there if the italian val has similar needs and he said they're similar. I got 6 dwarf sagittaria, 1 red wendti crypt, and 6 italian val. Didn't got an java fern because they sold them in mats. 
The tanks are covered by canopies I think, each one has a wooden board on the front of the tank supported by two screws. Discovered that when the guy went to get the val. The plants were wrapped in a wet newspaper and placed in a fish bag.

Spent $72 there, not bad considering what I've bought; $30 aquaclear filter, $9 siphon, $5 gravel, and the rest is plants. At the cash register I noticed a tortoise in a cage eating its food(by then my brain had processed most of the visual information). Then I was a panicky mood, because my mom wanted to go to Walmart and Mejirs. I treated my plants as if they were fish and just wanted to get them home soon as possible. 

Fingers cross I don't kill all my plants. I really like this new setup compared to everything being mostly fake. My one gallon seems to be use as a container than a tank more and more(used it to clean the new gravel today).


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

An update on my tank, the crept has grown another leaf and possibly some of the vals. The vals had done some melting, I was expecting some melt, but thought it'll hit the crept the hardest. Guess not. Been doing daily water changes to help combat the excess nutrients and the tanins staining the water. I don't mind it aesthetically, but makes it a bit complicate when testing. Noticed some algea from the excess in the back left corner and on the driftwood. 

I'm a little impatient of it settling in and multiply itself ^^". Tempted to go ahead and move Ghost into the tank, but its been barely a week since I got the new plants. Possibly saw a baby snail the other day. Also the val had been housed with neon tetras, probably have to wait a quarantine period. 

The other day, I saw Ghost resting on a leaf and not the bottom. Finally! I've had gave him multiple spots to rest, but I usually see him resting on the bottom. He's still in the 2.5 tank, doing a water change every other day, paranoid of spikes. I have the some of media for bacteria in there to help keep my cycle when I tore the 10 gallon apart, but its stuff into an small filter run by the air pump along with a sponge I had been seeding from an internal filter that came with the 2.5. 
Dislike that filter though, found one that I possibly might like. Looks like its mechanical and biological filtration. So when ever I need it, I can grab some of the media from 10 gallon's filter to instant cycle the 2.5 when ever I need to. 

Ghost is possibly an elderly betta now. I have him for a little over two years now. He could easily be 6 months to a year before I got him. Seems like he's snoozing a lot, to the point it feels like there isn't a fish in there some days :serious:. Still struggling to get his fins to grow back and his tumor continue to slowly grow in size. Possibly some eye sight issues as well. Kind of funny he and Booney were somewhat opposites in personality. Booney acted like he's a little tough guy and would flare at me for no reason while Ghost has always been timid.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if 2 of my fish have cysts or tumors :/ how do you tell?


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not sure either, but for months Ghost had a bump on his left side. According to my files, this picture is from the very beginning of this year.



Here's what it looks like now.

 
Sadly his dorsal fin had became even shorter......


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a tumor  the ones I have are only looking like little blisters and only effect a couple of scales or places on the tail


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Zaz, it's nice to see other fish owners like my partner and I (I'm the trans, she's the autism). You've done a really great job with keeping things together and staying with it!

I REALLY love your aquascape with the plants. It's soooo soothing. <3


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Seeing other people similar to me(trans, autistic, etc), had gave me some comfort. Might as well contribute to help other people when they go searching for it. With understanding stuff like this on my own, usually I miss the door way and try to go through the wall beside it. With fish(and anything similar), I can't take a break when I get frustrated since I have little live(s) depending on me. So I'm very excited what I've been trying to get is finally near my grasp. 

I love it too. Hopefully I don't end up killing all the plants.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotted the first runner! Its one of the italian val.


Might as well post pictures of the betta fish I'm in charge of. Probably had accidentally teased some people here in the past by mentioning them ^^".

*Shiva *(SIP Aug. 6 2013)
 My favorite picture of him ->
He's the first betta fish I was in charged of, a calm laid back little boy. Took me a bit to name him. Knew I wanted it to start with an S. My mom came up with a short list of names and picked his name from that list. I was a freshman in high school, got him sometime in August 2012. Being on the form I've learn people called the markings on the side of the betta's face blush(lipstick for mouth markings). I called those stripes his tiger stripes. Sometimes the color on the edge of his fins look teal in certain lights. Got him from Wal-Mart. Passed away in the 2.5 tank.

*Booney *(SIP June 2 2016)
 
Here's my little tough guy. Got him the day of opening night of a play I was in, November 15, 2013(also got him at Mejirs). I was only looking at the fishies at Mejirs, at first I didn't want to get him because I thought I'll be teased due to his coloring. In the end I got him and noticed his little white face in checkouts! Knew I wanted his name to start with B. As my mom and I were walking back to the truck, my mom first had suggested Barny(the purple dinosaur one), then said we've had parked out in the boonies(I was the one drove there as an inexperience driver) and his name became Booney. 
The next day.
He developed swim bladder disease.
I freaked out over seeing him floating at the surface and did some research to find out what's wrong with him. He lived in the 2.5 until I got Ghost. 

*Ghost*
What he looked like when I first got him. A cute one of him -> 
Got this timid little guy at the same Mejirs Booney is from on July 15, 2014. His name popped in my head and that was that. He lived in the 2.5 for a while to make sure he didn't have anything that could spread to Booney. He must had whispered to me that there was a ten gallon there at most for $15. My last one had leaked when Shiva was alive and Scarlet(dog) was a puppy at the time and she almost got the blame. So I got him and the 10 gallon. Booney was moved to the left side of the divided ten gallon leaving the left side for Ghost. Not sure if it was the same day or the next few days, he blew a bubble nest! Took my dad a while to noticed I got a second betta fish >.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Just noticed, Booney was on the left while Ghost is on the right. I didn't caught that till now .

The new plants definitely came with snails. Been spotting a few here and there(1-3 at a time), but I take them out soon as I spot them. Once or twice I've thought about leaving them in, but I didn't know what type and the high possibility of population explosion and damaging my plants outweighed it. The unwanted snails are tiny! I accidentally squished one trying to pluck it out. My dad's comment was that I wanted snails.....no, I only want a nerite snail and only one. 

I'm glad that I've waited and put the new plants through a quarantine period before putting Ghost in. Noticed small thin wiggling/dancing stringy lines in the water column. At first I thought it was weird stringy stuff that got into the tank(hair, fuzz, ect.), then thought it could possibly be parasites. A quick search of looking at pictures suggests it is parasites I've seen.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

On my thread questioning about snails, some people told me those wiggly things are detritus worms and assured me they are harmless to my fish. So I don't have to hold plans of getting a nerite snail!

After work(the animal shelter one), my mom and I went to petsmart. I already had a list of things I want to get, which was handy since my mom put me on a time limit because she had to picked up my younger brother soon. 
My list was
-Omega one betta buffet pellets; the Aqueon food I was using is going to expire next month, perfect excuse!
-Seachem Prime
-*1* Nerite snail
- Java fern

I got three out of four on my list. They didn't have any small java fern and the only ones there were the big ones. The lady in the fish section asked if I was doing a science project out of concern. Apparently kids/people had been coming in for that. My mom assured her that I have a tank at home I'm getting stuff for. When I asked for the snail, even asked about the color choices(I would loved to have a turtle one, maybe next time) and she said there's only one and brought up mystery snails as a option. She went to the back and brought out the best looking one they have. I said yes to that one and checked out.

Strangely though on the way to petsmart, a name popped into my head. The name stuck as I look at the snail to make sure it wasn't an empty shell. Brought the little guy home and immediately float the bag in the 10 gallon for over 20 minutes. I had to keep turning the bag so the little guy would stay in the water. Wasn't much active on the drive home. Ghost won't be going in the 10 gallon for at least another week or two. Making sure the snail didn't brought anything with them.

And at last, meet Sheldon!


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

Sheldon is a cutiepie


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

*Listen.....*

Do you hear it? Finally quiet! The filter(xy-168) I've bought for the 2.5 gallon came in today. The estimate time was at least another week. Second time I got a filter from china, first time I didn't need them right away, but this time I wanted them yesterday. The filter I was using sounded like a bubbling cauldron and had to use a rubber band to keep it from flopping into the water(this morning it had done that) and time to time readjust it.
Took me a bit to figure out how to take it apart. The biological media it came with looks like gravel. First round, I've shoved much of the aquaclear media I can in it only to be shown it won't sink. Second round took some aquaclear media out and throw in some to gravel like media. Float a little, but not too bad. Have to glue a suction cup to the bottom to it in the future. ..........................................and its so tiny!................ ^ ^"

Some time last week I think, I did a dumb dumb newbie mistake with my 10 gallon. Decided it was a good idea to add two drops of my terta fertilizer in at the time. It has potassium in it and thought it'll help my plants even though it also have iron in it. And my water already have high amounts of iron in it. Had a little algae bloom in my tank again. Might get some nitrogen or potassium, think Seachem have them in alone in bottles. Still figuring out fertilizers and more mistakes will be made. Thinking about root tabs when the tank needs it in the future. 

Sheldon had two escape attempts so far, back to back. The morning after I got him, found him to the right side of the tank, attached to an empty betta cup. The second time on the back of the tank bottom left corner the next day. Feels like he's mostly attacking the invisible algae and not the visible ones currently. Tempted to get another nerite snail to help, but the tank been only set up for 4 weeks on Tuesday and don't want the natural food source be all eaten up.
His shell looks like its slowly healing, hopefully there's enough calcium in the water for him. On Tuesday I'll have him for two weeks. I've become a little attached to Sheldon and a little worry when I put Ghost(still in 2.5) in(and any future bettas). 
Haven't seen any unwanted snails in a while. Theses ones are maybe either pond or bladder snails. The last time I had snails(when I bought the trident java fern), maybe ramshorn ones judging by the shells.

The plants are growing slowly and lost two aquabid actions on some jungle val(15). Should have done the buy it now for the second one. Currently debating if I should buy the 20 jungle val lot. Mainly worried if there's enough room in the tank for them. Need to get the tongs/tweezers tool for planting. If I do buy more plants, I'll be quarantining them in a clear bag floating in the 10 gallon after rising them. Maybe add some more time to give the plants time to grow in.



SnowyAlex said:


> Sheldon is a cutiepie


Thank you. When he's on the move, I'll watch him and his antennas while wondering how he sees the world and find food. ....also observing his anatomy....


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Around Halloween, I got some more java fern(windelov) and hit the jackpot. I had heard you can get quite a few if look at how full the tube is. Well I got at least 8 plants from one tube. It was fun trying to separate them all, their roots had interwoven and grew over each other, forming a solid knot.
I tried tying the new plants on the driftwood still inside the tank with black thread. Frustrated enough with trying to secure them with rubber bands, thread, and fish line, to go to aquarium safe super glue. Need to find one and buy it though. 
I had also bought some jungle val on Halloween also, but it haven't arrived yet. :serious:


On Nov. 2 I had moved Ghost to the 10 gallon and he seems to be doing ok. Probably its the tannins are helping him. One time I saw him go after one of those detritus worms. Had thought of getting frozen food(have freeze dried), but my mom probably won't be happy with it taking up her precious freezer space. I think the driftwood is releasing less tannins now, might have to buy Indian almond leaves or black water extract after using up/frustrated with my oak leaves. I like the look >.>

With prepping my water, I had added carbon to it and now filter the water two times. First round is after the water had aged and transfer into the one gallons. Sometimes I use my siphon to transfer the water and this is what the water looks like when it goes below the level. 







The second round is before the water goes into the tank. 
My dad had finally fix the issue in the basement to access water before it goes through the softener. Especially when its getting colder outside now with winter approaching. The other sources are located outside.

The only issue with my water clarity is I see tiny debris floating in the water column(when I hadn't been messing around in the tank). More research is required or I need to invest in something that clumps the tiny particles together so the filter can catch it or to try more filter media.


Non-fish related, but on Friday....I got lost ^^". Visiting my grandpa that day and Scarlet kept on barking. Took her outside potty, try giving her food, and play with her, but it was the guessing game of what she wants. My parents were about to go shopping for my grandpa's groceries and they suggested to take her for a walk. Mom said I know the area, so it shouldn't be a problem. ..........Well I got lost trying to find my way back. I tried to get myself unlost, but saw the 7 eleven and I was officially lost. Called my mom and told her I got lost and she told to go towards the nearby factory. When I got there she told me to go one direction till I saw my Aunt's house(a block or two away from my Grandpa's). It was an "ooohhhhh" moment. I had walked to 7 eleven with my mom before and was bad at remembering the path. 

Scarlet probably got a good walk from it, but I felt bad for getting us lost and extending the walk on her.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Quite a bit had happen since I've last updated. Ghost passed away on December 27. He wasn't doing too good, laying on the ground breathing hard. Sadly his time has come, by the time I got a hold of some clove oil and prepped it, he was gone. Buried him at the flag pole where Shiva and Booney were buried. 

Tank update.
Had moved some of the rocks around.








Seems like I have almost no luck with java fern, 90% of them I got from petsmart, the jackpot one is mostly rhizomes now. Not sure how many are left. The plants I got from the ma & pa pet store are doing good and had a sent out a few runners. 
I now have two crepts. Orginally I've moved the runner crept to the front left corner of the tank, but wasn't doing well and moved in front of the driftwood.








The dwarf sag are slowly sending out more and more runners. I have roughly 10 now









To end things on a much happier note, I had a hard time being fishless. The last time I purposefully went looking for a betta was Shiva. Went to two petsmarts and one petco and found......

Drum roll!

Jupiter!








While looking through the bettas, she locked eyes with me and we started at each other for a few long seconds. She was paled and I had no clue what she truly look like, going only off the moment I had with her. And she was labeled as a halfmoon female.








For the next few days, she was a very scared little fishy. Staying in the back of the tank, hiding in the makeshifts caves among the rocks, the driftwood, and plants. Accidentally broke the cup she came with trying to net her out of it ^^"........ by forcing the net further in the cup, trying to avoid pouring her into it, did it anyway.....
Noticed blueish coloring once she started to colored up. Looks like she has some body stripes and today noticed she has silvery tiger marks(blush)!
Roughly three days ago I was able to feed her some pellets and know she had ate something. First two time lured her to the spot I wanted to feed her at by dragging my finger across the water. Been noticing less of tiny clear/white worm crawly things on the glass, must be her doing.

She's becoming a bit more bolder each day and usually begging for more food. So far, it looks like she hasn't bother Sheldon(phew). She's a little bigger than my thumb, guessing roughly 1/2inch. One time she flared at me . Saturday would mark a week of having her in my life!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Awwww she's adorable


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Long time no see everyone! Not sure what to say, the ten gallon is slowly growing in(just noticed looking back at pictures) and Jupiter continues to be a beautiful little fishy. ​ 
I seem to have almost no luck with java ferns. With the plants I've gotten from the one petshop, there's been slow success! Maybe because 90% of the java ferns I've gotten were from petsmart in those tubes. So I finally bit the bullet and got three Anubis, don't remember what they were exactly, maybe nana. Got some sag broad leaf plants as well. Accidentally broke off the leaves from the roots of one of the sag broad leafs, but its slowly growing back. Also had removed the two zip-ties from my many attempts of tying down plants. The other day as I was messing around in the tank, I've found a survivor of windelov java fern, thought they all died out. Guess not :grin2:.










Now onto Jupiter! She had completely warm up to me and begs for food anytime I'm near the tank. I think she may have a marble gene in her, as her fins have more blue in them.


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

My goodness Jupiter filled out so much! Are you sure she is a she?  Those are mighty big ventrals and a very large body form. Could be a male plakat! Either way, they are a beautiful fish (and honestly I love seeing "male"/"masculine" female bettas, they warm my heart)

Hey, do you have any tips to help an Autistic person with the occasional overstim/overwhelm of aquatics care? My fiancée is loving it so much, but it also is very daunting for her and it leads to her being kind of depressed about the whole thing. Especially plant care, hah.


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

SnowyAlex said:


> My goodness Jupiter filled out so much! Are you sure she is a she?  Those are mighty big ventrals and a very large body form. Could be a male plakat! Either way, they are a beautiful fish (and honestly I love seeing "male"/"masculine" female bettas, they warm my heart)
> 
> Hey, do you have any tips to help an Autistic person with the occasional overstim/overwhelm of aquatics care? My fiancée is loving it so much, but it also is very daunting for her and it leads to her being kind of depressed about the whole thing. Especially plant care, hah.


Thank you :grin2:! I don't know for sure she is a she, but I think I see her egg spot usually. And I have no interest in breeding due to where would I put all those babies. If I was, I would play around the genetics and see if I could further develop her body stripes.


I'm not sure if I have any useful advice ^^". When I first started, it was with a one gallon(yes, bad me, bad) and researched afterwards. So some of my frustration is from my bad habit of diving head first into stuff. Best to start out with items you need in the beginning, not later. 

Researching everything you can helps, and go back over the information again at a later date had helped me processed the info. Having another person's help would help immensely, even if its to process info or point out hair-brain ideas. I'm the only one in my family(I know of) taking care of a aquarium, so I mainly stuck to researching over and over;sometimes asking here to make sure.

On plants, I started with the leds that came with the 10 gallon kit I got and it did very little for plants. Also don't stuck a plant into a tank and do nothing for it, I learned this the hard way ^^". I had struggled to almost no luck with java ferns.
Lastly, bigger the tank, the better. Bigger tanks are more stable than the smaller ones.


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for your help, I know it can be really personal.  Well, a lot of the maintainence is on me, but the mental energy/stim of worrying about them and the physical space the tanks take up is what does it, I think. Plants are just... hard  It gets her pretty discouraged, and so sad when a plant doesn't work out well! D: I feel so bad :c 

btw, is that hair grass I see growing?  How do you like it?


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

SnowyAlex said:


> btw, is that hair grass I see growing?  How do you like it?


No, its actually dwarf sagittaria. Its one of the plants I've got from a mom and pop fish store a little ways away from me. The plants I have in my tank are, dwarf sagittaria, broad-leaf sagittaria, italian val, red wendti crypt, anubis(nana I think?), and java fern(possibly narrow leaf). Accidentally lost the windelov java somewhere in the tank the other day , it was tiny and didn't want stay put on the driftwood.
Almost all of my plants came from the same fish store. The java fern came from petsmart in the tubes and I have almost no luck with them. 

I had started out with six dwarf sag and maybe now have at least a dozen(hadn't done a count in a long time). Most of them are growing in the front right and I probably will move some of them toward the left again soon. Sometimes plants will melt in the beginning as they adjust to their new environment. I usually wait till they are turning brown and clearly dying before pulling them out.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Zazwaki said:


> Thank you :grin2:! I don't know for sure she is a she, but I think I see her egg spot usually. And I have no interest in breeding due to where would I put all those babies. If I was, I would play around the genetics and see if I could further develop her body stripes.



Here's what I did with my babies ^^ it looks like a tangled mess but it works! There are holes an inch down from the top of the 32oz cups, 2 holes in the lids for hose ( to change water ) and one to feed them I completely clean and wipe down the cups once a week and change water daily

I have hoses in the sides of the totes to drain the dirty water into a bucket


----------

